# anyone with no symptoms??



## sadie786 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi All! I am currently on my 2ww and am 11 days past a 3 day frozen embryo cycle. I feel nothing so far (no sore boobs,  no cramps, no blue veins, no nausea, no frequent pee etc) and am getting really worried with the lack of symptoms!! Is there anyone who had no symptoms at all that went on to have a bfp? I feel as though this just hasn't worked - again.


----------



## toria77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Sadie, I didn't have any symptoms and convinced myself I'd get a BFN but I can happily say that I am now 9 weeks 2 days.

Not suffering any morning sickness, just tired and feel like my boobs are 3 times the size.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Tor x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

I had no symptoms either until 2 days before otd and started gettin cramps which made me think it was all over but didn't last too long and even since then I've had nothin apart from a few days of nausea when I was 10 weeks but don't even think that was pregnancy related!!

Good luck pet 

Jenna xx


----------



## timewilltell (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Sadie I am on day 18 past et. Day 11 digital test read 1-2 weeks, day 14 it read 2-3 weeks an then I had a bit of spotting. Today is day 18 and my test read 1-2 weeks and no bleed and no symptoms at all. I'm just hanging there and praying that it's worked but I don't feel anything no sore boobs, no cramps, no nausea nothing


----------



## sadie786 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for the positive stories! My test date on 27th - will try and hold out till then! Will keep you posted on what happens. In the meantime, keep the experiences flowing pls!


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

sadie - come over and join the Aug 2ww thread for lots of 2ww chat and support...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267240.0


----------



## michelle723 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Sadie - we're in the same boat honey I'm 7 days past an FET and no bloomin symptoms either! Well terrible acne but thats the drugs as had it last time and had a BFN! Let's help each other get through it.Trying to stay positive but not easy. Let me know if you get any symptoms and how you're feeling. Is your partmer being supportive?
Good luck and baby dust


----------



## sadie786 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi michelle just read your post on this and other thread! Any more bleeding since? Fingers crossed its implantation bleed! I am saying a prayer for you hun! What about symptoms? Still none? As for me nothings much changed - 13dp3dt and still no symptoms - just pregnacare tablets causing either runs or a little constipation each morning. 

Hang in there hun - let me know how you're getting on. Whens your test date??


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hello ladies I too have had no symptoms I am due to test on Friday and I am trying to remain positive but it is getting more and more difficult ;-(.  Good luck xx


----------



## sadie786 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi jenny fingers crossed for you for friday! Is yours a fresh or frozen cycle?


----------

